# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  telephone bug transmitter

## _ab

Γεια σας παιδια ψαχνω σχεδιο *bug* για το τηλεφωνο δεν με ενδιαφερει τοσο η συχνοτητα η fm η ακομα και ghz να ειναι δοκιμασμενο, σταθερο ,και με μια εμβελεια στα 150 με 200 μετρα τι προτεινεται?

----------


## NUKE

Δουλευει, στα FM  γυρω στα 100MHZ. Εγω το δουλευω  στα 115ΜΗΖ.Εχει πολυ καλυ σταθεροτητα, ακοτγεται πολυ καλα, ειναι πολυ μικρο.Απο εμβελεια αναλογα με το που εισαι.Παντως 200 μετρα θα πιασει δυσκολα.

----------


## _ab

Για κεραια τι του εχεις βαλει?Την εχεις τυλιξει πηνιακι?

----------


## NUKE

Σε αυτα μπορεις να πειραματιστεις.Κεραια δεν βαζω.Βαζω ενα κομματι καλωδιο κατω απο την πλακετα μονο.Αλλα αν του βαλεις κατι αλλο ισως δουλεψει καλυτερα.Πηνιακι φτιαχνω στην τυχη ενα, γυρω απο ενα κατσαβιδι, με 5 σπειρες αλλα και παλι μπορεις να πειραματιστεις.

----------


## MAKHS

Καλησπέρα. Τρανζίστορ BC141 ή 2N2219. Για κεραία ένα κομμάτι χαλκόσυρμα 2 εκ μετά 5 σπείρες σε 5 τρυπανακι και μετά πάλι 2 εκ...συχνότητα προτίμησε 137-139 MHz ώστε η αρμονική σου να είναι έξω από την μπάντα του ράδιο(δηλαδή 110 MHz περίπου) η κατασκευή σε πλακέτα 1χ1 μετά πλαστικό διαφανές για μονωση και μετά μαύρη σιλικόνη από πάνω λούσιμο...τα υπόλοιπα δικά σου μόνο για ιδιωτική χρήση και για πειραματισμούς

----------


## _ab

Ωραια ακουγονται ολα αυτα που μου λες....μιλας για το πιο πανω σχεδιο?Να αντικαταστησω το τρ για μεγαλυτερη ισχυ?και για δεκτη?Θα πρεπει να πειραξω καποιον για να βγαινει εκτος μπαντας?Καμια συμβουλη σου?

----------


## NUKE

υποτειθετε πως οποιοι ασχολουνται με κοτιους εχουν πειραγμενο ραδιοφωνακι.Αληθεια ξερετε που μπορουμε να βρουμε?

----------


## _ab

Εαν αλλαξω μεταβλητο και πηνιο βγαινω εκτος μπαντας?

----------


## electron

Εννοείται ότι ο δέκτης θα πρέπει να είναι αναλογικός με βελόνα όπως τους λέγαμε.Από κει και πέρα αν <πειράξεις> λίγο τον μεταβλητό πυνωτή που έχει ένας τέτοιος δέκτης, θα καταφέρεις να βγείς εκτός μπάντας.

----------


## GiannisParth

Ερώτησις:Αυτό το κύκλωμα με τί τηλεφωνικές συσκευές ταιριάζει;Υπάρχει διαφορά στον τρόπο που στέλνουν σήμα φωνής τα τονικά με τα παλμικά τηλέφωνα και πως μπορεί να συνδεθεί αυτός ο "μαγικός" κοριός;  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## electron

Αν προσέξεις καλύτερα το κύκλωμα θα δεις ότι δεν έχει σχέση η τηλεφωνική συσκευή που μπορεί να έχεις.Ο κοριός συνδέεται σε σειρά με την τηλεφωνική γραμμή όπως φένεται καθαρά.

----------


## GiannisParth

Δηλαδή και στις δύο περιπτώσεις το σήμα της φωνής είναι αναλογικό?(Μην αρχίσετε να βλαστημάτε αν γίνομαι εκνευριστικός με τις "συνεχείς παιδικές ερωτήσεις",αλλά είμαι καινούριος και θέλω να μάθω)  :Laughing:

----------


## electron

> Δηλαδή και στις δύο περιπτώσεις το σήμα της φωνής είναι αναλογικό?



Aκριβώς.

----------


## MAKHS

Η σωστη λεξη που αρμοζει στην συκευη ειναι πειραματικος μικροπομπος χωρου για ακροαση χωρου τροφοδοτουμενος απο την γραμμη δικτυου.αν θελεις να ακους την αεροπορικη μπαντα που αρχιζει απο τους 108 ΜΗΖ και παει επανω υπαρχει ενας αναλογικος δεκτης που κυκλοφορει στα κατστηματα που πουλανε διαφορα ηλεκτρονικα..ειναι της πλακας κανει περιπου 15 ευρω αλλα παει μεχρι τους 170  και ακουει πολυ καλα....θα σας δωσω συντομα ενα απλο σχεδιο τετοιου μικροπομπου για πειραματισμο που θα δανεισθω απο ενα παλαιο πριν 20 ετιας βιβλιο ηλεκτρονικων που ειναι 1τραντζιστος 2 αντιστασεις 3 πυκνωτες χαλκοβακελιτη 1χ1  και δυο κροκοδειλακια...

----------


## _ab

Μπραβο ρε φιλε περιμενω το σχεδιακι...εγω απο αυριο θα το ξεκινησω και μολις το τελειωσω θα σας πω αποτελεσματα....

----------


## GiannisParth

Ευχαριστώ ιδιέταιρα για τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες σας!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing:  Θα κατασκευάσω το κύκλωμα με την πρώτη ευκαιρία και θα σας δώσω εντυπώσεις.

----------


## _ab

Λοιπον παιδια το κοριουδακι τηλεφωνου το εφτιαξα .Και δουλευει αψογα....Μπορω να πω πως με εντυπωσιασε και η εμβελεια του.Εχει γυρω στα 30 μετρα μεσα απο τοιχους!Το εβγαλα λιγο εκτος μπαντας για να μην εχω αλλους σταθμους λογω της μικρης εκπομπης του.Γινεται να αυξησουμε την εμβελεια αλλαζοντας το τρανζιστορ?Και κατι ακομα...Οταν θες να εισαι χαμηλα πχ 88 το πηνιο συντονισμου που ειναι σε συνδυασμο με τον μεταβλητο πρεπει να εχει λιγες σπειρες η πολλες?Οσο ανεβαινεις Πρεπει να μειωνονται η να αυξανονται οι σπειρες?

                                     Ευχαριστω _ab

----------


## gRooV

Όσο ανεβαίνεις μειώνονται οι σπείρες και όσο κατεβαίνεις μένουν σταθερές :Exclamation:   :Shocked:   (πλακα κάνω, αυξάνονται)  :Very Happy:

----------


## AKIS

τι τυπου μεταβλητο χρειαζεται?κανουν οι απλοι τριμερ?αυτος ο μικροπομπος δεν εχει αναγκη απο ρευμα? Φιλε Μακη περιμενουμε το σχεδιο. με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα το φτιαξω και θα σας πω εντοιπωσεις.Σε διατρητη πλακετα γινεται η κατασκευη?

----------


## _ab

Εγω το εκανα σε διατρητη...  :Very Happy:  Για το τρανζιστορ ξερει κανεις?Ποιο αλλο μπορω να βαλω για να αυξησω την ισχυ του???  :Question:  ?

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το 2N2219 αλλά μην περιμένεις πολλά πράγματα, γιατί δεν μπορείς να τραβήξεις πολύ ρεύμα από την τηλεφωνική γραμμή!  :frown:

----------


## _ab

Εχεις καποιο datasheet για το 2n2219?

----------


## moutoulos

> Εχεις καποιο datasheet για το 2n2219?




Υπάρχει εδω

----------


## Mr.Linatsa69

Επομένως μπορούμε να τοποθετήσουμε τον κοριό στο δωμάτιο μας και να ακούμε την συνομιλία στο άλλο δωμάτιο που είναι η συσκευή τηλεφώνου χωρίς να βλέπουν τον πομπό! Ε???   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ^Active^

Mr Linatsa το μυαλο σου στο πονηρο πηγε εε?
Το συγκεκριμενο κυκλωμα το ειχα κανει και εγω πριν απο πολλα χρονια και μου επαιζε πολυ καλα. Το εντυπωσιακο ειναι οταν κλεινεις το ακουστικο της συσκευης σταματαει την εκπομπη λογο της πτωσης τασης στο δικτυο του Οτε. Με το 2Ν2219 ειχα καλυψει μια αποσταση 200 μετρα με ενα καλωδιακι γυρω στους 40 ποντους ! Μονο που ζεσταινοταν λιγο το 2Ν2219 και η γεφυρα ανορθωσης (ισως να ηταν μικρη).

----------


## fkdpbpar

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι, στο κύκλωμα του τηλεφωνικού κοριού οι αντιστάσεις R2, R3 τι τιμές έχουν?

----------


## joke

λεει 330R

----------


## fkdpbpar

Αυτό να υποθέσω είναι 330 Ω

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναί είναι 330Ω.

----------


## fkdpbpar

Μπορώ να πάρω έτοιμο πηνείο 1,2uH και σύμφωνα με τους υπολογισμούς αυτής της σελίδας:http://eweb.chemeng.ed.ac.uk/jack/ra...e/lc-calc.html να βρω τον πυκνωτή παράλληλο στο πηνείο που χρειάζομαι?

----------


## joke

δεν χρειάζετε κάνε ενα πηνίο 6 σπειρών (ανα θές να είσε εκτός μπάντας βάλε λιγότερες) είναι πολύ απλή δουλειά.

----------


## fkdpbpar

Πως φτιάχνω το πηνείο? 6 σπείρες σύρματος πάνω σε τι?

----------


## NUKE

Πανω σε ενα κατσαβιδι,ενα τρυπανι οτι βρεις.Γυρω στον 0,5 ποντο διαμετρο.Δεν εχει και παρα πολυ μεγαλη σημασια

----------


## fkdpbpar

Μια βοήθεια έφτιαξα το πηνείο με έξι σπείρες, ο πυκνωτής C3 τι τιμή πρέπει να έχει για να εκπέμπει κοντά στους 100ΜHz? Σας ρωτάω γιατί έχω βάλει C3=4,7pF και δεν ξέρω που εκπέμπει.

----------


## NUKE

Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να το βρεις ετσι.Πρεπει να βαλεις ενα τριμμερακι και να αλλαζεις συνοτητα.Το πολυ πολυ οταν την βρεις ξεκολα το τριμερακι και δες τι χωρητικοτητα εχει για να βαλεις στην θεση του εναν πυκνωτη.
Παντως σε αυτην την συχνοτητα δεν θα εχεις μεγαλη εμβελεια.Καλυτερα κοντα η ακομα καλυτερα πανω απο τους 108

----------


## fkdpbpar

Τελικά βρήκα ότι εκπέμπει στa 86,9MHz αλλά όπως είπες δεν έχει μεγάλη εμβέλεια χρειάζεται να βάλω την κεραία από το ραδιοφωνάκι κοντά στην κεραία του κοριού, για να ανεβάσω την συχνότητα εκπομπής πρέπει να βάλω μεγαλύτερη ή μικρότερη C3?

----------


## fkdpbpar

Επίσης έχω βάλει για κεραία ένα καλώδιο χαλκού περίπου 20 πόντους, έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα για κεραία έτσι ώστε να έχω μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια? Παρακαλώ απαντήστε μου αν μπορείτε και στις προηγούμενες ερωτήσεις μου. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## eebabs2000

Για μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα βάζεις μικρότερο τον C3. Όσο αφορά τη κεραία είναι κάτι που πρέπει να πειραματιστείς. Μια ιδέα για να ξεκινήσεις είναι να κάνεις ένα πηνιάκι στην έξοδο του πομπού 4-5 σπείρες και μετά να συνεχίσεις με καλώδιο 20-30 και καλά κεραία 5/8

----------


## NUKE

Με 2cm καλωδιο σαν κεραια πιανει κοντα 50 μετρα.Κατι εχεις κανει λαθος και δεν παιζει μακρυα η συντονιζεις σε αρμονικη.
Η συχνοτητα ειναι f=1/2π(LC)^(1/2).Αρα οσο πιο μεγαλο πυκνωτη βαζεις τοσο πιο μικρη συχνοτητα εχεις.Αν δεν κανω λαθος.Διορθωστε με...

----------


## fkdpbpar

Για τρανζίστορ έχω βάλει το BC547, μήπως θα είναι καλύτερα να βάλω το BC141 ή το 2N2219? Ωραία θα πάρω ένα τριμμεράκι 2-10pF, άλλα τα τριμμεράκια απ' ότι ξέρω έχουν τρία πόδια ενώ στο σχήμα έχει δύο άκρα για τον πυκνωτή C3, με ποιο τρόπο θα συνδέσω το τρίμμερ και πως στη συνέχεια θα μετρήσω τη χωρητικότητα(υποψιάζομαι ότι θα βρω που θέλω να εκπέμπει θα το ρυθμίσω και στη συνέχεια με τον τύπο f=1/2π(LC)^(1/2) και μόνο άγνωστο το C θα βρω τη χωρητικότητα). Στον τύπο αυτό το 2π(LC) είναι όλο στην (1/2)?

----------


## NUKE

Υπαρχουν και με 2 ποδια και με 3 ποδια.Αυτα που εχουν 3 ποδια τα δυο συνδεονται μεταξυ τους.Εγω παντως βαζω με δυο.

Ναι είναι όλο στην (1/2).Αυτο σημαινει οτι ειναι η τετραγωνικη ριζα απλα δεν ξερω πως να το γραψω εδω.

Παντως φιλε σου λεω να μην παιδευτεις με πραξεις.Δεν θα καταφερεις τιποτα γιατι πολυ απλα το κυκλωμα ειναι απλοικο και δεν εχει τιποτα σταθερο πανω του.Η συχνοτητα μπορει να αλλαζει με την θερμοκρασια,μπορει με την θεση που το εχεις, με το πως εχεις κολησει τα εξαρτηματα.Για αυτο σου λεω απλα φτιαξτω και μετα πειραματισου με το ραδιοφωνακι καλυτερα.

Πρωσοπικα μου αρεσε πολυ αυτο το κυκλωματακι και εχω σπασει πολυ πλακα με αυτο.

----------


## fkdpbpar

Οκ Nuke, θα σε ενημερώνω για τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις  :Laughing:

----------


## NUKE

οκ, περιμενω.Και αν δεν τα καταφερεις ξανακαντο.Δουλευει σιγουρα.

----------


## fkdpbpar

Το ξέρω γιατί ήδη μου έχει δουλέψει, το θέμα είναι η περιορισμένη εμβέλεια (πρέπει να βάλω κοντά το ραδιοφωνάκι στην κεραία του κοριού για να ακουστεί κάτι). Φοβάμε ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στο πηνείο, μπορώ να βάλω ένα έτοιμο πηνείο που έχω 1,2μH και να ρυθμίσω ανάλογα τον πυκνωτή C3, έτσι ώστε να εκπέμπω στην κατάλληλη συχνότητα που επιθυμώ? Ή μήπως φταίει το τρανζίστορ και θα ήταν καλύτερα να βάλω κάποιο άλλο?

----------


## NUKE

Αυτα που λεει το κυκλωμα ειναι τα σωστα.Παντως σιγουρα μπορεις να πειραματιστεις.Μπορει να εχεις κανει καποιο λαθος.Μηπως το κολλητηρι σου δεν ειναι σωστο και σου καιει τα εξαρτηματα?

----------


## fkdpbpar

Όχι αφού κάνω το κύκλωμα στο breadboard.

----------


## MAKHS

Για κεραια θα κανει μια μικρη 10 εκ.Ειναι 5 εκ συρμα 1,5 ηλεκτρολογικο.πηνειο σαν αυτο του πομπου 10 σπειρες σε τρυπανι 5 και συνεχιζουν 5 εκ συρμα
!
!
!
=
=
=
!
!
!
Καπως ετσι θα βγει ιδανικα πανω απο τους 107 ΜΗΖ.Καλους πειραματισμους

----------


## fkdpbpar

Δεν μπορώ να ρυθμίσω τη συχνότητα εκπομπής από τον πυκνωτή C3 και το πηνείο του κοριού και να αφήσω την κεραία έτσι όπως είναι?

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον, ενα σιγουρο λαθος ειναι το breadboard.Γενικα για υψηλες συχνοτητες δεν ειναι σωστο να μην κολλας σε καλη πλακετα τα εξαρτηματα.Τουλαχιστον καντο σε διατρητη οπως εχω κανει εγω.
Η κεραια θεωρητικα δεν επηρεαζει την συχνοτητα.Μονο που θα πρεπει να κανεις(θεωρητικα) κεραια αναλογη με την συχνοτητα...
Ασε τη κεραια οπως εχει.

----------


## fkdpbpar

Το έφτιαξα με μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια, επιτέλους!!! Λοιπόν το πρόβλημα ήταν τελικά στο πηνείο, άφησα την κεραία ως έχει, περίπου 20εκ. χάλκινο σύρμα και έβαλα ένα έτοιμο πηνείο 1,2μH αντί για αυτό που έχει. Το συγχρόνισα στα 85,5 MHz και δουλεύει τέλεια, ξετρελάθηκα  :Shocked:  . Αααα και κάτι άλλο το ξαναέφτιαξα σε διάτρητη πλακέτα αντί για το breadboard.

----------


## NUKE

Μπραβο.Πιστευω πως το λαθος ηταν το breadboard.Τι εμβελεια εχεις περιπου?

----------


## fkdpbpar

Η μεγαλύτερη απόσταση που έβαλα το ραδιοφωνάκι ήταν γύρω στα 7 μέτρα.

----------


## fkdpbpar

Γεια σας και πάλι, θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε με ένα ledακι. Θέλω να τοποθετήσω ένα led 3V πάνω στο κύκλωμα του κοριού, έτσι ώστε κάθε φορά που μιλάω στο τηλέφωνο να ανάβει. Το θέμα είναι ότι μετράω στα άκρα της αντίστασης R1, τάση γύρω στα 4 βολτ, βάζω το led αλλά αυτό δεν ανάβει, έπειτα βάζω τάση στο τροφοδοτικό 4 βολτ και ανάβει κανονικά. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό το φαινόμενο?

----------


## fkdpbpar

Καμιά ιδέα?  :Idea:

----------


## fkdpbpar

:Question:

----------


## NUKE

Απλα ισως δεν εχει οσο ρευμα χρειαζεσαι εκει η εχει μεγαλη πρωση τασης.Βρες στο net πως θα ανψεις ενα led απο τηλεφωνικη γραμη και κανε οτι λενε...

----------


## fkdpbpar

Mπράβο, αυτό δεν ρωτάω ξέρει κανείς πως μπορώ να ανάψω ενα led απο τηλεφωνικη γραμμή?

----------


## fkdpbpar

Ξέρει κανείς ή να το παρατήσω?

----------


## spirosta

Εγώ δεν ξέρω πως θα το κάνεις να ανάψει...Ίσως με μία γέφυρα και καμια αντίσταση... 

Αλλά...Ποιο το νόημα να ποστάρεις συνέχεια να χαλάς το θέμα αφού βλέπεις ότι κανείς δεν απαντά...Για να μην απαντά κάποιος σημαίνει ότι δεν ξέρει...Έλεος πια ξέρει κανείς και ξέρει κανείς. Κάνεις 3 στα 5 άχρηστα ποστ....

Φιλικά πάντα..

----------


## fkdpbpar

Ok φίλε λάθος μου.

----------


## spirosta

πάντως για να ανάψει μόνιμα με μια γέφυρα ένα πυκνωτάκι κεραμικό μικρό και μία αντίσταση 30-50ΚΩ Μάλλον πρέπει να ανάψει χωρίς πρόβλημα στη γραμμή... Αλλά!!! αν το θέλεις να ανάβει με τον πομπό δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει το απαραίτητο ρεύμα αλλά και να υπάρχει θα χάσεις δύναμη εκπομπής..

Αυτά πιστεύω... Δοκίμασε και ε΄συ τίποτε να δεις...
Και σόρυ για πριν αλλά νομίζω έχω λίγο δίκιο...

----------


## orestis1987

γεια σας παιδια και απο μενα.

πριν απο λιγες μερες εφτιαξα τον μικροπομπο της smart kit No1135 σε διατρητη και τον συνεδεσα στο δικτυο του τηλεφωνου(εκτος της συσκευης και οχι μεσα σε αυτη - χωρις να ξερω αν αυτο παιζει ρολο).
υπαρχει όμως το εξης προβλημα: ενω το τηλεφωνο λειτουργεί κανονικα μετα τη συνδεση του πομπου δεν πιανω σημα (το τουτ τουτ του τηλεφωνου) στο δεκτη FM μου.
Δεν ξερω πολλα απο RF αλλα υποπτευομαι οτι πρεπει να φταίει η κεραια. Το smartkit αναφερει 20 περιελιξεις με 1,5ρι ηλεκτρολογικο καλωδιο.

----------


## MAKHS

Καλησπερα.Αυτες οι κατασκευες τονιζεται οτι ειναι μονο για πειραματισμο.Δεν θελουν τροφοδοσια γιατι τροφοδοτουνται απο τη ταση γραμμης.Δηλαδη το συν προς το τηλεφωνο και το πλην προς τη γραμμη.Με απλα λογια κοβεις το ενα απο τα 2 καλωδια της γραμμης και βαζεις σε σειρα την κατασκευη.Το πηνειο σε αυτες τις κατασκευες των FM ειναι 5 σπειρες μικρες για μεσα στη μπαντα και 3 για εξω απο αυτη πανω απο τους 108 ΜΗΖ.Την αντισταση 33 ΩΜ αν θελεις κανε 100 ΩΜ και στο TR βαλε το BC 141, η 2N2218,  η 2N2222, η 2N2219.Μη μπλεκεις με τη σειρα BD. Καλη επιτυχια στον πειραματισμο σου.

----------


## lynx

γιατι οχι το BD135? επισης δεν καταλαβαινω πως περνει ο πομπος το ακουστικο σημα
εφοσον εχει προιγηθει ανορθωση και υπαρχει μονο DC με αρκετο ripple λογω ελλειψης εξομαλυνσης   :Rolling Eyes: 
αυτος ο θορυβος ειναι το σημα μας?

----------


## orestis1987

> γιατι οχι το BD135? επισης δεν καταλαβαινω πως περνει ο πομπος το ακουστικο σημα
> εφοσον εχει προιγηθει ανορθωση και υπαρχει μονο DC με αρκετο ripple λογω ελλειψης εξομαλυνσης  
> αυτος ο θορυβος ειναι το σημα μας?



απο οσο καταλαβαινω απο το σχημα οι διοδοι δεν χρησιμοποιουνται για ανορθωση αφου το ρευμα που διαρρεει τις γραμμες ειναι συνεχες. Πιστευω οτι οι διοδοι υπαρχουν για να μην εξαρτασαι απο τον πιο ακροδεκτη να συνδεσεις που οταν "κοψεις" το ενα καλωδιο της γραμμης. Το σημα ειναι στην ουσια η διαφοροποιηση της τασης οταν μιλαμε στο τηλεφωνο που εχει ως αποτελεσμα να διαφοροποιειται η τροφοδοσια του τραζιστορ αρα η πολωση του. Επισης ποιος ξερει ποια κεραια ειναι η επιθυμητη;

----------


## orestis1987

ΜΑΚΗ η συχνοτητα λειτουργιας του κυκλωματος ειναι 88-106 μεγα με τρεις σπειρες του πηνιου οπως αναφερει στο συνοδευτικο χαρτακι του. Επισης δεν καταλαβαινω τι ρολο παιζει ο πυκνωτης πριν την κεραια.

----------


## MAKHS

Καλημερα.Διαβαστε ολα τα μηνυματα σχετικα με το θεμα, ετσι θα καταλαβετε την φιλοσοφια λειτουργιας της κατασκευης.

----------


## lynx

ποια μηνυματα μακη?! 4 μηνυματα ειναι ολλα... για το θεμα του ορεστη.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## orestis1987

Καλησπέρα παιδια. Λοιπόν, εμαθα οτι τα κυκλώματα του smart kit συνήθως δεν δουλεύουν και έτσι αποφάσισα να πάρω τη δοκιμασμένη οδό και να φτιάξω το αρχικό κύκλωμα του μικροπομπού τηλεφώνου που δούλεψε σε πολλούς.

Επίσης, επειδή δεν ξέρω πολλά από διάτρητες και μεγέθη κυκλωμάτων, ρώτησα και μου είπανε οτι όσο πιο μικρό είναι ένα κύκλωμα RF, τόσο το καλύτερο. Έτσι, λοιπόν, θα παρακαλούσα κάποιον, που έχει κάνει το αρχικό κύκλωμα σε διάτρητη και του δουλεύει, να postάρει μια φωτογραφία τη διάτρητη από πάνω και από κάτω ή ένα πρόχειρο σχέδιο με στυλό-χαρτί.

Επίσης θα πρότεινα, ανεξάρτητα από το παρόν thread, να γίνεται σε ΟΛΑ τα κυκλώματα που υλοποιούνται (και δουλεύουν!) αυτό, έτσι ώστε να δίνεται μια πιο παραστατική μορφή του κυκλώματος στους αναγνώστες και κατά συνέπεια να καθιστά πιο εύκολη την κατασκευή για τους άλλους.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## lynx

γιατι δεν δουλευουν?!   :Rolling Eyes:  ισως μερικα να μην δουλευουν σωστα λογω απλοτητας της κατασκευης τους...
πχ απο αυτο τον πομπο δεν μπορεις να εχεις φοβερες απαιτησεις...  το κυκλωμα ειναι πολυ απλo για να του κανεις
troubleshooting... το μονο που δεν καταλαβαινω εγω ιδιαιτερα ειναι πως δουλευει με αυτη την
γεφυρα που εχει...ομως δεν βλεπω και κανενα ενδιαφερον για να εξηγησει καποιος...

----------


## orestis1987

Καλησπερα και παλι

Εφτιαξα το κυκλωμα σε διατρητη αλλα παλι δεν βλεπω φως

Ενω συνδεω το τηλεφωνο σε σειρα με το κυκλωματακι και ακουω απο το ακουστικο δεν πιανω τιποτα στον πομποδεκτη μου.

Μηπως φταιει το οτι εχω adsl?? Αλλα το κυκλωμα το συνδεω "μετα" απο το adsl filter ακριβως πριν το τηλεφωνο δηλαδη
Η διατρητη μου:

----------


## MAKHS

Κατασκευαστε ενα απλο πομπο FM.Δωστε τροφοδοσια απο μια απλη μπαταρια απο 3 εως 9 βολτ και δειτε εαν εκπεμπει και που.Οταν λειτουργησει βγαλτε την μπαταρια και δυνδεστε τον πομπο σε σειρα με το ενα σκελος της τηλεφωνικης γραμμης.Εαν δεν κανει αυτο θα ειναι το αλλο σκελος.Ο πομπος θα ενεργοποιηθει οταν σηκωθει το ακουστικο.Η Κατασκευη επιτρεπεται μονο για πειραματισμους. Καλη επιτυχια.(για τον φιλο με τις φοτο.Αυτη ειναι η πιο καλη κεραια για αυτη τη κατασκευη)

----------


## orestis1987

Εγω δεν εχω απλό πομπο!

Υπαρχει κανενα σχεδιο απλου πομπου με ενα τρανζιστορ?

----------


## MAKHS

Καλησπερα.Αυτο που εχεις χωρις τροφοδοτικο.υλικα του 1/4 μικρα και tr το 2ν2222 η bc 108.οκ?

----------


## Nemmesis

orestis1987 βλεπω απο τις φοτο σου οτι εχεις παραζεστανει την διατριτι... μηπως αυτο εγινε και με το τρανζιστορακι? και για αυτο δεν σου δουλευει?

----------


## orestis1987

Παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις!

Δεν εχω μεγαλη εμπειρια στις κολλησεις και ετσι δεν ξερω ουτε πως να το τεσταρω ουτε να καταλαβω αν κατι δεν εχει παει καλα. Επισης ΜΑΚΗ εννοεις τον πομπο του smart kit η αυτον που εφτιαξα; Οκ, να αλλαξω το τρανζιστορ σε αυτα που λες αλλα με τα υλικα τι εννοεις;

Ευχαριστω και παλι

Ορεστης

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ papa

KALESE 210/9532038 NA TA POYME GERGE PAPA..[/list]

----------

